# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Πρόταση για υλοποίηση ενός client node - D-Link DWL-810

## pwn1

Πρόσφατα η D-Link κυκλοφόρησε το DWL-810 Ethernet-to-Wireless Bridge
($120 στην Αμερική).
Η συσκευή αυτή αποτελεί ίσως την καλύτερη λύση για εγκατάσταση ενός client node,
γιατί απαιτεί μόνο μια κάρτα δικτύου στο PC, ενώ η συσκευή μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί
δίπλα ή μέσα στην κεραία (εξαρτάται από τον τύπο της κεραίας), σε απόσταση μέχρι
100 μέτρα από το PC με χρήση φτηνού UTP καλωδίου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν
χρησιμοποιούμε RF καλώδιο και έτσι δεν έχουμε απώλειες.

Προφανώς θα χρειαστεί να προστατευτεί η συσκευή με ένα στεγανό κουτί για εξωτερική
χρήση. Επίσης προστασία απαιτείται και για το UTP καλώδιο (π.χ. DUROFLEX ή λάστιχο
ποτίσματος). Ακόμα θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί η ενσωματωμένη κεραία και να αντικατασταθεί με τον κατάλληλο Ν-type connectror.

Για την τροφοδοσία της συσκευής μέσα από το σπίτι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε το
D-Link DWL-P100 Power Over Ethernet (http://www.dlink.com/products/wireless/dwlp100/)
ή να φτιαχτεί σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του NYWIRELESS (http://www.nycwireless.net/poe/).

Μπορούμε είτε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής ή να πάρουμε 5 V από το
τροφοδοτικό του PC.

Κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλά με USB clients χρησιμοποιούμε για το PWN
http://patraswireless.net/devices.htm

----------


## Achille

http://www.dlink.com/products/dwl810/
Όντως φαίνεται πολύ χρήσιμη συσκευή, και το ethernet είναι σίγουρα πιο φτηνή και αξιόπιστη λύση από το USB (και ταχύτερη!).

Πόσο εύκολο είναι όμως να τοποθετηθεί η εξωτερική κεραία; Καμιά σελίδα με οδηγίες;

Κάποιος moderator να μετακινήσει το topic στο hardware reviews  ::

----------


## dti

Ζήτησα από τον φίλο μας στην Πάτρα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το DWL-810 και να τί μου απάντησε με e-mail:

Έστω ότι θέλεις να γίνεις ένας AP-node του ΑWMN, και δεν θέλεις να βάλεις PC 
με Linux, hostap k.l.p. στην ταράτσα σου.
Παίρνεις το DWL-810, ένα κοινό AP (p.x. DWL-1000AP, DWL-900) και ένα φτηνό 
ethernet HUB, και τα βάζεις όλα μαζί σε ένα στεγανό κουτί πάνω στον ιστό των 
δύο κεραιών. To AP θα εξυπηρετεί το cell (την γειτονιά σου) με μια omni 
antenna, το DWL-810 θα πέφτει ως client στο Master AP (ή σε ένα από τα 
ιεραρχικά υψηλότερα APs) του AWMN με μια directional antenna, ενώ από το hub 
θα κατεβαίνει ένα φτηνό UTP cable (μέχρι 100 μέτρα μακριά από την ταράτσα σου 
και χωρίς απώλειες!) που θα πηγαίνει στο home PC σου, άν υπάρχει (μπορεί ένα 
τέτοιο AP node να είναι standalone). Δες το attached figure για την 
τοπολογία.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό επιτυγχάνεις μια αρκετά φτηνή και κομψή λύση σε layer-2, 
χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη από routers και routing protocols (ένα subnetwork). 
Προφανώς μια τέτοια λύση είναι αποδεκτή για μικρής κλίμακας δίκτυα (π.χ. 
patraswireless) όπου θα υπάρχει 1 Master AP 3-4 AP-nodes και μερικές δεκάδες 
client nodes.
Ωστόσο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στο AWMN, όπου ανά περιοχές θα υπήρχε 
η παραπάνω δομή δικτύου, και μεταξύ των Master APs (Linux PCia με 2 ή 
παραπάνω wireless interfaces) θα υπήρχε routing κ.λ.π

----------


## stoidis

Στο παραπάνω σενάριο δεν θα μπορούσε ένα D-Link dwl-900+ σε λειτουργία repeater να αποτελέσει μόνο του ένα local AP node αντικαθιστώντας το dwl810 και το local AP?

----------


## ggeorgan

Χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω πολλά, μου φαίνεται ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα μας ενδιέφερε. Δέστε το, παρακαλώ, οι επαΐοντες http://opensource.instant802.com/

----------


## pwn1

> Στο παραπάνω σενάριο δεν θα μπορούσε ένα D-Link dwl-900+ σε λειτουργία repeater να αποτελέσει μόνο του ένα local AP node αντικαθιστώντας το dwl810 και το local AP?


Mporei to DWL-900+ otan leitourgei se repeater mode na einai tautoxrona AP kai client se ena allo AP (Master AP) ? 

An to exete hdh agorasei mporeite na sthsete peiramatika se indoor periballon ena tetoio diktyo kai na to dokimasete.

Pantws akoma kai an mporei na ginei auto, h epikononia anamesa sta APs tha ginetai in-band (afou to DWL-900+ exei ena wireless interface !), me apotelesma na yparxei meiomenh apodosh sto diktyo.

Sto sxhma pou proteinetai parapano, to "Local AP" exei 2 wireless interfaces, ena dedicated gia tin sindesi me to Master AP kai to deutero gia tin eksipiretisi tou cell (profanos se diaforetika kanalia).

----------


## Symos

Aporia:
To 900+ exei 2 modes,ena ws AP kai ena ws client (xontrika)
As ypothesoyme oti otan leitoyrgei ws client,kanei mono ayto kai tpt allo.
Giati omws egw na dwsw 120$ gia na parw to 810 poy einai apla enas client,th stigmh poy to 900+ kanei 100$?
What's the catch here?

----------


## dti

Το 900+ λειτουργεί ως repeater *μόνο* με συγκεκριμμένα d-link από την άλλη πλευρά, καθώς χρησιμοποιεί proprietary πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας.
Σαν client το 900+ *δεν λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά έως καθόλου* αν δεν υπάρχει επίσης d-link access point.
Αυτό το τελευταίο το ψάχνουμε ακόμη, καθώς σε δοκιμές που κάναμε,
η συμπεριφορά του ήταν περίεργη.

Το 810 εξυπηρετεί ένα συγκεκριμμένο σκοπό, είναι εξαιρετικά μικροσκοπικό και μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί εύκολα στον ιστό της κεραίας ή και μέσα σ΄αυτήν (υπό προϋποθέσεις).
Η τιμή του είναι ίδια περίπου (γύρω στα $103) στα φθηνά on-line stores.

----------


## pwn1

> Giati omws egw na dwsw 120$ gia na parw to 810 poy einai apla enas client,th stigmh poy to 900+ kanei 100$?
> What's the catch here?


Εξαρτάται από το τι θες να υλοποιήσεις ! 
Αν θέλεις να γινεις απλά ένας client node δεν χρειάζεσαι καν να αγοράσεις AP. 
Αν όμως σκοπεύεις να στήσεις ένα Local AP node (με την έννοια που δίνεται στο παραπάνω figure), μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο με ένα DWl-900+ ?

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά DWL-900+ σε repeater mode επαναμεταδίδει όλη την κίνηση που λαμβάνει από το cell του στο Master AP. Προφανώς το 900+ έχει μόνο μια κεραία και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα omni, που σημαίνει ότι το Master AP είναι αρκετά κοντά για να είναι εντός εμβέλειας. Αν είναι έτσι, 2 γειτονικοί client nodes που εξυπηρετούνται από ένα 900+ για να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους, μεταφέρουν όλη την κίνηση στο Master AP ο οποίος κάνει το LAN emulation. Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτή η σχεδίαση δικτύου είναι ανεπαρκής.

----------


## papashark

Το πρώτο που θέλω να πω φίλε pwn1 είναι ότι το σχέδιο με το master AP πάσχει φοβερά σε θέματα ταχύτητας.... Αν δουλεύει το backbone βασισμένο σε ένα κεντρικό AP τότε θα μοιράζονται την ταχύτητα πάρα πολύς κόσμος και δεν θα μένει τίποτα στο τέλος.

Δεύτερον να σου πώ να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι τόσο στα 900+ όσο και στο 801, αλλά και στο 614, η κεραία αφαιρείται, είναι omni 2dbi, και το βύσμα που χρειάζεσαι είναι reverese polarity SMA

Τρίτον συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για το bandwidth για την χρήση του 900+ σαν repeat, αφού εκτός αυτόν που λες, που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι σωστά, καθότι το 900+ όταν είναι σαν repeater είναι μόνο repeater και τίποτα άλλο, ακόμα θα δουλεύει στην μισή ταχύτητα.

Τέταρτον έχω αρχίσει να προβληματίζομαι με την δυνατότητα τον dlink γενικότερα σαν clients, αφού μετά τις δοκιμές που κάναμε με τον dti με το 900+ σαν client σε ένα Intel AP (2011B Νομίζω) δεν έπαιξε, ούτε και σαν ad hoc με την senao ή την Cisco Aironet 350. Φοβάμαι μήπως το 810 δουλεύει μόνο με άλλα 810 ή άλλα προϊόντα της Dlink....  ::  

Πάντως θα κάνουμε και άλλη δοκιμή με το 900+ και αν παραγγείλει κάποιος 810 θα του το ζητήσω 2-3 μέρες για δοκιμή σαν client.

Υ.Γ. Θα κάνω και μια δημοσίευση τι ακριβώς έγινε (από όσα καταλάβαμε) στην δοκιμή με τον dti και το Intel AP

----------


## pwn1

> Το πρώτο που θέλω να πω φίλε pwn1 είναι ότι το σχέδιο με το master AP πάσχει φοβερά σε θέματα ταχύτητας.... Αν δουλεύει το backbone βασισμένο σε ένα κεντρικό AP τότε θα μοιράζονται την ταχύτητα πάρα πολύς κόσμος και δεν θα μένει τίποτα στο τέλος.


Σε ένα δίκυο με πολλά τέτοια clusters, κόμβοι που εξυπηρετούνται από το ίδιο Local AP δεν απασχολούν με κίνηση τον MasterAP. Επίσης διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το προηγούμενο post, θα δεις ότι αναφέρεται το εξής:

" .... Με τον τρόπο αυτό επιτυγχάνεις μια αρκετά φτηνή και κομψή λύση σε layer-2, χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη από routers και routing protocols (ένα subnetwork).
Προφανώς μια τέτοια λύση είναι αποδεκτή για μικρής κλίμακας δίκτυα (π.χ.patraswireless) όπου θα υπάρχει 1 Master AP 3-4 AP-nodes και μερικές δεκάδες client nodes. Ωστόσο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στο AWMN, όπου ανά περιοχές θα υπήρχε η παραπάνω δομή δικτύου, και μεταξύ των Master APs (Linux PCia με 2 ή παραπάνω wireless interfaces) θα υπήρχε routing κ.λ.π ....."

Τα MasterAPs που συγκεντρώνουν την κίνηση όλων των LocalAPs (και κατά συνέπεια των clients) που απεθύνεται εκτός τοu δικού τους cluster, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχθεί είτε με ενσύρματη ζεύξη, είτε με συνδυασμό 3 ασύρματων links κατανεμημένα στα κανάλια 1-7-13, με διαφορετική πόλωση
(-20 dB) και συνολικό bandwidth 33Mbit/s.

Συμφωνώ ότι αυτή η τοπολογία δεν λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα, αλλά αν παρ' όλα αυτά έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη λύση, θα ήθελα πολύ να την συζητήσουμε.




> Δεύτερον να σου πώ να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι τόσο στα 900+ όσο και στο 801, αλλά και στο 614, η κεραία αφαιρείται, είναι omni 2dbi, και το βύσμα που χρειάζεσαι είναι reverese polarity SMA


Οι ενσωματωμένες κεραίες και τα βύσματα δεν πρέπει να αποτελούν πρόβλημα. Δες σχετικα στο http://patraswireless.net/devices.html




> Φοβάμαι μήπως το 810 δουλεύει μόνο με άλλα 810 ή άλλα προϊόντα της Dlink....


Το DWL-810 είναι ένα bridge με ένα ethernet interface και ένα wireless interface που λειτουργεί σε client mode (Ad-hoc ή Infrastructure). Δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να είναι ασύμβατο με οποιοδήποτε άλλο 802.11b device.

----------


## papashark

Στο PatraWireless network, καθώς και σε άλλες μικρές πόλεις όντως ίσως να δουλέψει.

Στο Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δύκτιο Αθηνών, θέλουμε να έχουμε την δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν πάνω από 1000 χρήστες, το θέμα του backbone, δεν μπορεί να στηρίζετε σε ένα κεντρικό σταθμό με ταχύτητα μόνο 11 mbps που θα την μοιράζονται και οι χίλιοι χρήστες. 

Αυτό προυποθέτει το backbone να γίνεται με wireless bridges έτσι ώστε να υπάρχουν πολλές συνδέσεις με 11 mbit για κάθε ΑΡ, και να μοιράζονται το bandwidth όσο το δυνατόν λιγότεροι άνθρωποι. 

Μετά σημασία έχει και η έκταση της πόλης. Αν θα μιλάγαμε για μια μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη, πχ Καλαμάτα με διάμετρο 2 χιλιόμετρα, που δύσκολα θα πέρναγε τις 100 συνδέσεις, τότε με 10 ΑΡ και ένα κεντρικό, το σύστημα θα δούλευε μια χαρά, παρόλα τα προβλήματα με την υπερκάλυψη της περιοχής με τα ΑΡ. Εδώ όμως με 100 ΑΡ που μπορεί να υπάρχουν για να καλύψουν μιά πόλη με διάμετρο 30 χιλιόμετρα τα πράγματα μπερδεύονται πολύ.....

----------


## pwn1

Πως προκύπτει ότι η σχεδίαση που αναφέρω παραπάνω λέει ότι ένα κεντρικό AP θα εξυπηρετεί τους 1000 χρήστες ?
Τελικά ποιά είναι η λύση-τοπολογία που προτείνεις εσύ ?

----------


## papashark

Δεν λές πουθενά ότι το κεντρικό ΑΡ θα εξυπηρετεί ταυτόχρονα 1000 χρήστες, άλλωστε όπως είπες θα δουλέψει σε μικρότερα δύκτια όπως της Πάτρας που ίσως να μην φτάσει ποτέ τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών.

Απλά αυτό που είπα εγώ είναι ότι με τέτοια σχεδιάση στο AWMN μπορεί σε κάποια στιγμή να αναγκαζόταν το κεντρικό ΑΡ να μεταφέρει IP πακέτα από εκατοντάδες χρήστες...

Εγώ συγκεκριμένη πρόταση δεν έχω ακόμα, πλην γενικών σκέψεων για ΑΡ με 2 τουλάχιστον wireless bridges για το backbone το καθένα, οπότε να υπάρχουν πολλοί καθώς και ενναλακτικοί δεσμοί μεταξύ τους, ικανοί να περάσουν αρκετά δεδομένα, από διάφορες διαδρομές οπότε να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν και κοντινά ή γειτονικά ΑΡ χωρίς να επιβαρύνουν το bandwidth άλλων σταθμών.

----------


## ggeorgan

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός θεωρώ ότι το θέμα του scalability του σχεδίου είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Επίσης σημαντικό είναι να μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί από τους πελάτες (=clients και όχι εμπορική πελατεία) προς περιφερειακούς κόμβους προς κεντρικώτερους. Αυτή είναι η θεωρία. 
Το ερώτημα τίθεται μόνο εάν έχουμε αρκετή κίνηση τοπικώς (δηλαδή μέσα στην εμβέλεια του κόμβου και από και προς τον κόμβο από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και όχι στο σύνολο του δικτύου) για να αναβαθμίσουμε τον κόμβο από τον απλό που περιγράφει ο pwn1 σε πιό σύνθετο. Τότε, θα πρέπει οι (λέμε) μισοί πελάτες του κόμβου να αρχίσουν να κοιτάνε τον νέο κόμβο. Και σύντομα να μπεί και νέος κόμβος πάνω από τους δύο προαναφερθέντες. Ασφαλώς και θα προκύψει κόστος και αναταραχή από την αλλαγή, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει και τρόπος να το προβλέψουμε αυτό και να βάλουμε από την αρχή τους σωστούς κόμβους (απλούς ή συνθέτους) στα σωστά σημεία ; Η μήπως έχουμε τους πόρους να το κάνουμε ; Το μάθημα από τις πρώην κομμουνιστικές οικονομίες και από την κρίση των εταιρειών τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι πρόσφατο και προτείνω να το ακολουθήσουμε.
Ήθελα, όμως, να ρωτήσω τον pwn1 αν επηρεάζει το σχέδιό του τυχόν υποκατάσταση των εξειδικευμένων συσκευών (AP, Router, Bridge) η χρήση παλαιοτέρου τύπου PC με κατάλληλο software. Νομίζω όχι, αλλά καλύτερα να μας το πει η πείρα του στο πεδίο δοκιμών παρά εγώ.

----------


## pwn1

> Ήθελα, όμως, να ρωτήσω τον pwn1 αν επηρεάζει το σχέδιό του τυχόν υποκατάσταση των εξειδικευμένων συσκευών (AP, Router, Bridge) η χρήση παλαιοτέρου τύπου PC με κατάλληλο software.


Ένας AP node μπορεί σίγουρα να υλοποιηθεί και με ένα PC παλαιότερου τύπου που τρέχει Linux με HostAP και δύο wireless adapters. Αυτή η λύση σίγουρα έχει πλεονεκτήματα, όπως το ότι είναι πιο ανοικτή (routing, dhcp, security, administration, ...) σε σχέση με έτοιμα - εμπορικά APs.

Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τελικά συμφέρει τόσο το κόστος, αφού θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις επιπλέον ότι θα χρειαστούν 2 PCI-to-PCMCIA adapters για κάνεις host τις PCMCIA κάρτες, καθώς και το μειονέκτημα και τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν από ένα PC στην ταράτσα (μεγαλύτερα RF καλώδια, τροφοδοσίες, δίσκοι, θερμοκρασία ...).

----------


## ggeorgan

Υπάρχουν και ασύρματες κάρτες Prism-2 που μπαίνουν απευθείας σε PCI slot και έχουν και θέση για καλώδιο κεραίας. Υπάρχει λόγος που πρέπει να έχει κανείς δύο ασύρματες κάρτες ; Έλαγα να βάλω και τρίτη για redundancy και ethernet κάρτα για έλεγο από το καλό PC. 
Για το κόστος, μου φαίνεται συμφερώτερο ένα modular system, οι ολοκληρωμένες «λύσεις» με έχουν ζημιώσει.
Ειδικά στην δική μου περίπτωση (μικρά παιδιά στο σπίτι με ενδιαφέρον για τεχνικά πράγματα) η ταράτσα είναι ουσιωδώς ασφαλέστερη για το PC από κει που το έχω τώρα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ti meionekthmata tha eixe ayth h topologia ???...>>>
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... =1573#1573

Ap oti vlepw einai paromoia me ayth pou parousiase o dti mono pou anti gia master AP ta AP einai syndedemena se Ad- Hoc Mode metaksy tous...

Anti gia dyou ksexwristes syskeves ksemperdevoume me ena linux box...

----------


## pwn1

Review kai merikes fwto gia to DWL-810 :
http://patraswireless.net/devices.html

----------


## dti

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται!
Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί άνετα *μέσα* στη sector που έχω!
Μήπως όμως υπάρξουν παρεμβολές λόγω της μή ύπαρξης επαρκούς θωράκισης;

----------


## pwn1

Opws fainetai sthn idia selida mas, ligo pio panw, sthn kataskeyh toy AP den perioristhkame mono sthn 8wrakish poy eixe h plaketa apo monh ths, alla to topo8ethsame mesa se ena epipleon metalliko koytaki.

----------

